# PC not working after last Windows 10 update



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

Lenovo Y-70 Touch Laptop

I installed an update from windows 10 and it has riddled my pc useless. It won't even acknowledge my hard drive that the laptop came with. Is their any possible way to save the laptop?

I think that the update was the one that others had reported to mess up their pcs as well.




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As you may have seen your computer is trying to boot from LAN as shown on your second image
On the boot configuration image your boot is to USB or LAN
Your hard drive is recognised as shown on your third image the Western Digital 1TB with 8GB SSD

However as you say it is not shown on the boot configuration image

Try making boot to EFI not USB or LAN and see if that works

If not download the 10 install media and boot from that - post back when you are at that stage please
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

choose correct version of 10 language and bit and make usb install media


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You bumped your topic on Sunday
Is help still required please.


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

Macboatmaster said:


> As you may have seen your computer is trying to boot from LAN as shown on your second image
> On the boot configuration image your boot is to USB or LAN
> Your hard drive is recognised as shown on your third image the Western Digital 1TB with 8GB SSD
> 
> ...


I'm going to give this a try today and then i will follow up immediately. Sorry for the late reply Ive been busy lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

As far as the EFI boot, it isn't available. Only UEFI & Legacy Support

I'll give the 10 install media a go and then report back.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On the image you have USB and PXE boot to LAN
You do not want boot to LAN as that is to a network
On that boot tab change PXE boot to LAN to disabled
using as indicated the down arrow will it go to EFI

sorry for the confusion on the UEFI and Legacy

If you cannot still see the hard drive as a boot option go to the screen on the last image on your first post and load default settings then save and exit.

Reboot enter setup and see if HDD is now shown


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

Macboatmaster said:


> On the image you have USB and PXE boot to LAN
> You do not want boot to LAN as that is to a network
> On that boot tab change PXE boot to LAN to disabled
> using as indicated the down arrow will it go to EFI
> ...


Neither option worked for me. I'll post images of what csme up anf maybe you can help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Download the media for 10 from the link I sent you
Make the installation usb and see if you can get a boot from that
as per post 3


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

Here is what happened when I booted from USB with the Windows 10 software. I tried to do an upgrade which it couldn't do because of the lack of a present operating system and a full complete install which would have deleted the current OS. To progress with the full install I had to choose a disk option, neither worked so I tried to delete them and they couldn't be deleted for some reason. So now I'm sorta stuck because the Hard Drive isn't working the way it should so that the software can interact with it.


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

Not sure if you can see the images above because all I see are tags. But here is a link to all of the photos taken in order.

https://goo.gl/photos/Qv34M5kCMwkhHNpL7


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is a chance this MAY sort it but I cannot offer any guarantee
https://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles_pub/lenovo_y70_hmm.pdf

If you are capable and I do not recommend attempts unless you have experience you can follow that guide to disconnect the hard drive and then
power on with the drive disconnected.
It does not need the hard drive to boot - only to load windows
Then power down reconnect hard drive and test again if results are different

BEFORE you even contemplate this HOW old is the computer
If it is still under warranty do NOT attempt refer to Lenovo
There have been reports of similar problems after updates


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

Outdacell said:


> Not sure if you can see the images above because all I see are tags. But here is a link to all of the photos taken in order.
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/Qv34M5kCMwkhHNpL7


The last 7 images towards the bottom in this gallery were the results after the "load default settings".


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

Macboatmaster said:


> There is a chance this MAY sort it but I cannot offer any guarantee
> https://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles_pub/lenovo_y70_hmm.pdf
> 
> If you are capable and I do not recommend attempts unless you have experience you can follow that guide to disconnect the hard drive and then
> ...


I'll see what happens afterward, its less than a year old, maybe 8 months old or less. And there is no warranty on it. I'll read this manual and then try to reconnect the hard drive, take some pics and follow up with you as soon as later today (east coast of USA) or tomorrow.

I greatly appreciate your help on this.


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

Also do you know what page that I should look at particularly? lol. Just so I can be direct. If not I'll give the entire thing a look over.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I'll see what happens afterward, its less than a year old, maybe 8 months old or less


How is that - the usual is at least 12 months is it not

Page 37


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

Macboatmaster said:


> How is that - the usual is at least 12 months is it not
> 
> Page 37


Hey sorry for going mia. The holidays took up a lot of my free time and this cold weather really has me in a bad mood but I'll post the images of the inside of the laptop.

To answer your question this laptop was the latest offering from best buy at the time. It was the better gaming laptop available and no others were coming for two months so it was really my only choice other than ordering from Amazon or new egg. And it was on display so Bestbuy couldn't insure it. So they gave me a decent discount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As you may imagine I have worked on too many topics to remember the details of this one until I have had time to go through it
I will get to it as soon as possible.


----------

